#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Деревня, природа, труд...

## Odd Li

Граждане буддисты!
Совершенно серьезно спрашиваю.
Есть ли среди вас желающие и готовые осуществить свое желание выбраться из городов и обустроиться в сельской местности?
Такая возможность существует, довольно много не-буддистов уже реализовали ее. Ими основаны, например, несколько экопоселений на территории России.

Критиков прошу воздержаться. Ясно, что буддийская практика не зависит от места. Но все же...?

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

И чем реализовавшие на жизнь зарабатывают в сельской местности?

----------


## Банзай

Бомбу, на мне старики, жинка и двое детей.
Но со временем планирую перебираться в Предгорья Кавказа.
Точнее сказать - мечтаю.

Слишком шумным и суетливым стал для меня Краснодар ..

----------


## Skyku

> И чем реализовавшие на жизнь зарабатывают в сельской местности?


Фермерствуют наверное. Экономика и для буддистов - работает.

Хотя, ежели поставить тарелку, чтобы инет был, да команда программеров-оффшорников, то можно и конечно другим на пропитание зарабатывать. (для российской деревни, пожалуй и для украинской еще и дизелек бы нужен...)

Но вот много ли жен согласятся уехать с города в деревню?  :Wink: 
Даже когда им не придется грядки полоть, и избушка будет оснащена по последнему слову техники?

Только тогда зачем ехать в деревню, когда это уже все тут есть?

Вообще, а откуда берется это желание, ехать в деревню?
Как по мне, если уж отвязался от этих привязанностей, то ехать нужно в монастырь.
Или строить монастырь, чтобы приехали посвященные бхикшу, и жили наставниками.

А иначе - не очень понятно...
Деревня, природа, труд, экопоселения... Это последователи "Анастасии" имеются ввиду? Но у них это и есть - цель, Уехать, и как пращуры славяне жить.

Бомбу, не сочтите за критику, просто помню за собой такие желания, и до сих пор думаю, а может стоило, а может ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Как по мне, если уж отвязался от этих привязанностей, то ехать нужно в монастырь.
>Или строить монастырь, чтобы приехали посвященные бхикшу, и жили наставниками.

Да и полезнее для грядущих поколений... 
И дешевле, в расчете на одну грешную душу... 
Вдруг переродиться придется снова человеком?
Предлагаю не откладывать дело в долгий ящик и начать хотя-бы визуализировать на БВЖc.
Какие есть варианты по его территориальному расположению?
Предлагаю Выбрать сопредельные с Москвой области. (Послушников будет больше)

----------


## Вао

А может быть лучше организовать поселение в более теплом климате?
Где нибудь в тропиках, например.  :Smilie:  
Люблю солнце и зелень, а холод не очень.  :Mad:

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Таиланд, Бирма, Камбоджа, ... - это один большой Буддийский монастырь.
Зачем там что-то еще организовывать а потом искать деньги, что-бы до туда добраться?
Ну, или уезжайте на Маргариту, если так любите тепло...

----------


## Odd Li

*PampKin Head*,
есть много способов заработать. Нужно уметь хорошо что-то делать из области сельского хозяйства. Главное, что это будет свободный труд, а не наемный.

*Банзай*,
насчет предгорий Кавказа - это ирония? 

*Skyku*,
не все жены такие меркантильные.
вы сами, например, готовы расстаться с 1С и последним словом техники?
деревня отличается от монастыря примерно так же, как миряне от монахов.

*BODHIPBAHA*,
я вас не приглашаю, но если вы вдруг решитесь оставить златоглавую, буду очень рад.

*Вао Цзы*,
у вас есть жена и дети?

Основное, что хотелось бы все-таки узнать, - есть здесь те, кому жизнь в Москве, Питере или др. городе стала невыносима по каким-либо причинам?

----------


## Банзай

Отнюдь, предгорья с этой стороны, здесь пока тихо и не проник шквал цивилизации.
Нет, "перейдем на Т?", киркорова, нет "путин - наш президент", нового формата мп3 плэйера и мажоров.
Есть голяк, холод, скудность и природа, с лихвой компенсирующая все вышеперечисленное.
Где же искать, если не там?

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно, но на природе те же проблемы, что и в мегаполисе... Ежели ты и там должен заниматься свободным трудом, то зачем покидать город, в котором за этот труд платят больше... А деньги дают некоторую свободу: участвовать в семинарах с наставниками, ездить за границу, помогать своим братьям и сестрам во Дхарме... 

Зачем загонять себя в ситуация борьбы за элементарное выживание? 
Какое отношение все имеет к Дхарме и Пути?
Какие преимущества несет такой способ существования?

----------


## Odd Li

Я не думаю, что это очень мудрый и буддийский подход - доказывать превосходство города над деревней или наоборот.

*PampKin Head*,
видимо, вы вполне довольны своей жизнью в городе, и это замечательно, значит мое предложение адресовано не вам, только и всего. Кто ж спорит с тем, что и в городе возможно заниматься свободным трудом? Но, на мой взгляд, это могут только творческие люди. Основная же масса людей работают за зарплату или ведут свой бизнес. Первые зависят от своего руководства, вторые - от клиентов. Я не хочу вдаваться в подробности. Но и те, и другие точно так же борятся за элементарное выживание, как деревенские жители. Разница в том, что последних никто не может "кинуть", они сами себе хозяева. За лень и пьянство они получают бедность и холод, за труд и трезвость (ума) получают обильный урожай и массу свободного времени для других дел - это нормально, а в городах зачастую происходит обратное - это извращение. Там, где много извращений, простор для буддийской практики: низкий поклон всем, кто очищает города от скверны. Но я не спешу причислять себя к ним.

*Банзай*,
а как насчет предгорий Сихотэ-Алинь? Приморье - удивительное место. Эта часть суши не была затронута ледником, поэтому там богатейшая природа. Совсем близко Япония, Корея и Китай. Нетрудно найти школу с преподаванием языков этих стран, что немаловажно для наших детей.

----------


## Skyku

> не все жены такие меркантильные.
> вы сами, например, готовы расстаться с 1С и последним словом техники?
> деревня отличается от монастыря примерно так же, как миряне от монахов.


Разумеется не все. Но как по мне, одно из отличий мужчины и женщины в быту - это как раз та практичность и позитивная приземленность, которую часто огульно называют - меркантильностью. А это всего лишь следствие требования природы - женщина ведь "запрограммирована" на материнство, в отличие от мужчины.
Та женщина что "распрограмировалась" - и может спокойно уехать в монастырь -ашрам. Только муж, семья уже ей не нужны  :Smilie:  Такому человеку достаточно просто человеческого общения  :Smilie: 
Так что не все, но ой покажите мне женщину-горожанку которая не мечтает чтобы ее дети получили высшее образование? Или она бездетна и не хочет иметь детей? Но - жена. Хммм.... Насмотрелся немало я как женщину за тридцать начинает терзать это желание, стать матерью. Несмотря на предыдущие 10 лет йоги, рериховщины, буддизма, ритритов, и мечт посвятить себя просветлению на БВЖС.

А от 1С конечно не собираюсь отказываться. Как и от города. Не только в силу привязанностей. Много знаю, чем кончаются эти уезды семьями в сельскую местность, без учителя, наставника, гуру. Было этих коммун и утопий ведь много громких. (одной из них посвящен фильм - "Таинственный лес".)




> а лень и пьянство они получают бедность и холод, за труд и трезвость (ума) получают обильный урожай и массу свободного времени для других дел - это нормально, а в городах зачастую происходит обратное - это извращение.


У меня родители с богатого и щедрого украинского села. Так что к бабушкам дедушкам ездил часто, и не отдыхать, а помогать. Такое ощущение что Вы  знаете что такое труд в поле по телевизору, как и сельскую жизнь вообще, раз делаете такие выводы. Какой обильный урожай без удобрений? Только себя прокормить, кое-как. А когда зуб заболит? А когда обувь купить?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я ценю красоту природы и хотел бы жить в горах Южного Урала, река Белая... Но Дхарма Будд должна разворачивать практика лицом к реальности... Отсюда и вопросы...

+ мой родственник  бьется за выживание в деревне... Не могу понять, чем его стиль жизни более предпочтителен для практики Дхармы...

Есть желаемое и есть реальность...

----------


## Банзай

PampKin Head - я не говорю загонять себя, дееспособный бизнес можно направлять и из переферии. Другое дело, что для начала его нужно отстроить.
Природа, лес, водоем, возможность пребывать в этом лишь качество жизни, способное дать время на практику, создать спокойную ситуацию для таковой.
А вобщем, мне просто не нравится городская жизнь.

Бомбу, ты видимо не женат и бездетен -)

----------


## Odd Li

*Skyku*,
я действительно не жил сам в деревне, но предпочитаю не подпитывать страхи печальными фильмами и историями, а обращаться к опыту преуспевших на этом пути. "Обильный урожай" следует понимать не только в прямом смысле, но и как результат деятельности в целом. Конечно, живя в деревне (поселении), надо заниматься чем-либо для получения дохода, выращивать (производить, собирать) что-либо на продажу. Мы с женой, например, собираемся заняться пчеловодством.
Я думаю, рвать связь с городом не нужно окончательно. Уход из города должен заключаться прежде всего в прекращении работы в городских структурах и создании такого приусадебного хозяйства, которое будет обеспечивать доход. Хорошо, если будет своя квартира в близлежащем городе, по крайней мере для двух вещей: для того, чтобы жить там во время строительства дома (если он не будет куплен), и для того, чтобы создать условия для получения образования детьми. Высшее образование безусловно нужно, и получают его не только городские жители.По поводу женщин. Вам, наверное, виднее, - я знаю совсем немногих женщин.  :Smilie:  Но моей жене совершенно не мешает ее запрограммированность на материнство: с младенцем мы переселялись из города в город, и переселиться из города в деревню она стремится не меньше моего, даже больше, - ждет не дождется.

*PampKin Head*,


> Но Дхарма Будд должна разворачивать практика лицом к реальности... Есть желаемое и есть реальность...


Давайте только не будем выяснять, что такое реальность, и откуда ее лучше видно.

*Банзай*,


> Бомбу, ты видимо не женат и бездетен -)


как только вам могло прийти такое в голову?

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

А нельзя ли привести примеры преуспевших на этом пути?

----------


## Skyku

> я действительно не жил сам в деревне, но предпочитаю не подпитывать страхи печальными фильмами и историями, а обращаться к опыту преуспевших на этом пути.


Конечно, проверяйте лично.
О преуспевших - не слышал (ашрамы и монастыри, с плотными связями между собой, и с немалыми пожертвованиями - не в счет).
А вот о "разорившихся" - немало.



> Мы с женой, например, собираемся заняться пчеловодством.
> ...
> Но моей жене совершенно не мешает ее запрограммированность на материнство: с младенцем мы переселялись из города в город, и переселиться из города в деревню она стремится не меньше моего, даже больше, - ждет не дождется.


Искренне - удачи, успехов и всяких благоприятствований!  :Smilie: 
Кому Америка - рай для самореализации, кому деревня.
Дело хозяйское, то есть индивидуальное.
Выбирай - САМ.

----------


## Lala

<но ой покажите мне женщину-горожанку которая не мечтает чтобы ее дети получили высшее образование? Или она бездетна и не хочет иметь детей?>

Смотрите! Вот она я.
Двое сыновей. Один уже закончил школу и учится в автомобильном колледже, второй тоже собирается получать профессию и работать руками.
Я сказала: поступайте как хотите, это ваша жизнь, вы должны получать удовольствие от работы и радовать ею других. Захотите - пойдете потом в институт, нет - так нет.

Сама лет с 18 мечтаю уехать в деревню. Но по молодости это была чистая мечта с идиллическими картинами в голове. Реальность немного другая. Сама больная , дети тоже не блещут здоровьем. Работать физически на земле я бы не смогла. Здоровье не позволяет. Мне кажется, в деревне нужно родиться.
А как же без горячей ванны? Если ее там оборудовать - это сколько денег надо на все?!
И еще, если бы в 98 году мы жили в деревне, мой младший сын сейчас бы был мертв. Кровоизлияние в мозг. Спасло его только то, что скорая приехала быстро.

----------


## Skyku

> Смотрите! Вот она я.
> Двое сыновей. Один уже закончил школу и учится в автомобильном колледже, второй тоже собирается получать профессию и работать руками.
> ...
> Сама лет с 18 мечтаю уехать в деревню. ... Мне кажется, в деревне нужно родиться.
> А как же без горячей ванны? Если ее там оборудовать - это сколько денег надо на все?!
> И еще, если бы в 98 году мы жили в деревне, мой младший сын сейчас бы был мертв. Кровоизлияние в мозг. Спасло его только то, что скорая приехала быстро.


Именно об этом и написал.




> Но по молодости это была чистая мечта с идиллическими картинами в голове. Реальность немного другая.


Будем надеятся что у Бомбу и его жены нет такой проблемы.
Хотя мне верится с трудом, что это не - идиллистические представления и мечты.

----------


## PampKin Head

Хорошие деревни получаются... С up\down спутниковыми тарелками и покупкой емкости на транспондере; учителями для детей; квартиркой в близлежащем городе...

----------


## Банзай

как только вам могло прийти такое в голову?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нет? Ну извините. Просто таковой переезд для человек, обремененного семьей, имхо, немыслим.
.
Пампкин - а зачем? Будем жить примерами?

----------


## Саня

Если исходить из опыта моих знакомых ("практиков"), переехавших в деревню из города, так жизнь в деревне только расхолаживает практику и лени добавляет воз и маленькую тележку. И вообще, создается впечатление, что они у себя в деревне просто таки спят на ходу. 

А касательно всяких "экопоселений", как показывает статистика, то спустя некоторое время там все друг другу (даже близкие родственники) "в глотки вгрызаются". Потому что, как правило, просветленных и реализовавшихся людей там нет, а желания постепенно берут верх над свякими там т.н. "благими намерениями" (которыми дорога в ад обычно и усыпана).

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Банзай - пример показывает, что а) экономически это возможно; б) данный переезд дает что-то для практики Дхармы... 

Если бы форум не был буддийским, то таких вопросов бы не последовало...

----------


## Банзай

Пампкин - мне это не нужно.
Интересен лишь собственный опыт, шишки, боль, радости и свое ведро без дна.
Экономически - говорить рано, работаем.
Для практики - много времени в тихом месте. Сегодня живу в квартире, где кроме меня 7 человек + гости, куча котов. Сесть иногда просто нет возможности.
А еще суета городская, когда бывает просто голову не поднять.
Рыба ищет где глубже, а практик где тише.

----------


## PampKin Head

Банзай - Под Ваше описание очень хорошо подходит дача недалеко от мегаполиса... Типа, 3\4 ж\д зоны...

----------


## Odd Li

Кажется, в начале трэда я ясно обозначил свою цель - найти единомышленников. Более того, просил критиков воздержаться. Я же не спрашивал совета, типа: "Думаю вот, не податься ли в деревню. Помогите разобраться, не будет ли это отклонением от Дхармы и Пути". Почему же вы, уважаемые, стремитесь лишь высказать свои сомнения? Если для кого-то я сразу автоматически стал отступником или просто глупцом, - что ж, оправдываться я не буду, может быть они и правы.

*Lala*,
чтобы обустроиться, деньги нужны немалые: земельный участок, дом, машина, квартира где жить и само проживание в период обустройства. Мы отнюдь не богаты, есть только 1-комнатная квартира под Новосибирском (благодаря моему отцу) и хорошо оплачиваемая работа, без которой даже мысли бы не возникло поселиться в деревне. Для нас переселение - вопрос времени, за которое накопится достаточно денег. Вы же, если у вас есть свое жилье в Москве, могли бы сделать это в любой момент при наличии серьезного намерения.
Зависимость от доступных медицинских услуг в поселении тоже должна быть ослаблена, согласен с вами.

----------


## Банзай

Пожалуй да, подходит.
Только Предгорья лучше, во-первых места более глухие, во-вторых есть возможность построить в горах ретритный домик, где можно было бы уединяться освоившись сначала в селении.

----------


## Люся

> Граждане буддисты!
> Совершенно серьезно спрашиваю.
> Есть ли среди вас желающие и готовые осуществить свое желание выбраться из городов и обустроиться в сельской местности?


Я бы рискнула. Всеравно терять нечего. Хотя без интернета тяжко было бы...
Сейчас я живу в провинции, скучной, серой и жутко пропитанной бытовухой в самом своем отвратительном проявлении. Горячей воды у нас нет уже с 91 года, газа тоже. Я выживаю тут благодаря тому, что меня содержат родители. Если иметь домик в деревне, и не особо тяжелый физический труд, так как тяжелым мне никак нельзя, то я бы поехала. Могу готовить на роту :Smilie:   Но я не обладаю свободой воли, если получу, поставлю в известность Бомбу. Желаю удачи в Вашем начинании. Деревня это круто! Чистый воздух, запах свежего навоза, грязь на сапогах, потому как кроме как летом, все остальное время будете именно в них, ммммммм.... А да, еще обсалютная ненужность в косметике и прикиде!!!
Но все же, правы и те, кто считает, что недежд особых и иллюзий питать не стоит. Лучше перестраховаться, тем более с маленьким ребенком. Всех благ!

----------


## Odd Li

*Банзай*,


> Интересен лишь собственный опыт, шишки, боль, радости и свое ведро без дна.
> Экономически - говорить рано, работаем.
> 
> А еще суета городская, когда бывает просто голову не поднять.
> Рыба ищет где глубже, а практик где тише.
> 
> Только Предгорья лучше, во-первых места более глухие, во-вторых есть возможность построить в горах ретритный домик, где можно было бы уединяться освоившись сначала в селении.


возможно, нам с вами по пути, только географически мы не сходимся.

*Лусинэ*,
а вы гражданка какой страны? Если не России, то как же тогда... я не понимаю? Вы же не захотите быть здесь совершенно бесправной.

----------


## Odd Li

*Джи-мэй*,


> Если исходить из опыта моих знакомых ("практиков"), переехавших в деревню из города, так жизнь в деревне только расхолаживает практику и лени добавляет воз и маленькую тележку. И вообще, создается впечатление, что они у себя в деревне просто таки спят на ходу.


Наша городская привычка работать связана со страхом остаться без денег. Мы понимаем, что не проводя ежедневно определенное время за однообразной работой, мы не сможем обеспечить себя и своих близких. Оставшееся время делим между практикой и домашними делами, поэтому времени всегда не хватает. Но наша лень при этом никуда не исчезает; она побеждается страхом. Хуже того, мы не имеем возможности действительно от нее избавиться, т.к. не успеваем проявить ее. Так что деревенская жизнь, а точнее жизнь в родовом поместье (позаимствуем этот термин у экопоселенцев), дает прекрасную возможность увидеть свою лень и перешагнуть через нее. Что должно быть не так уж трудно для истинного практика, ведь его практика для него не вопрос выбора: он не решает, практиковать ему или нет, но знает, что *то, что в нем*  не может не практиковать. Превосходная возможность узнать, является ли твоя практика истинной!




> А касательно всяких "экопоселений", как показывает статистика, то спустя некоторое время там все друг другу (даже близкие родственники) "в глотки вгрызаются". Потому что, как правило, просветленных и реализовавшихся людей там нет, а желания постепенно берут верх над свякими там т.н. "благими намерениями" (которыми дорога в ад обычно и усыпана).


Джи-мэй, все зависит от конкретного человека. Замечательно, что в условиях такого тесного сожительства и совместного труда проверяется, насколько мы умеем быть терпеливыми, спокойными, уступать, прощать, ставить себя на место другого, сохранять чувство юмора в трудных ситуациях, пренебрегать неудобствами и т.д. Опять же, кто надеется на себя, скорее всего не устоит. Но кто полагается на *то, что в нем*, для кого это практика, будет лишь радоваться и этой возможности. Ваша статистика - печальная статистика излишней самонадеянности. Она показывает, что для религиозного человека переезд в экопоселение - не "идиллистические представления и мечты", а вызов самому себе, способ обуздания ума и укрепления своей практики.

----------


## Люся

> Лусинэ,
> а вы гражданка какой страны? Если не России, то как же тогда... я не понимаю? Вы же не захотите быть здесь совершенно бесправной.


Бомбу, аха я не гражданка России. На счет бесправности: еще неизвестно где я больше бесправна :Smilie:  На самом деле у меня куча проблем Бомбу, если я их смогу решить, то с удавольствием присоденюсь к вам. Хотя не столько из за желания пожить в деревне, сколько от того что мне просто всеравно. Деревня так деревня  :Wink:  человек существо легкопривыкаемое, вопреки своим привязанностям.

----------


## Odd Li

Прекрасно, Лусинэ. У каждого могут быть свои причины переселяться. Что бы вы ни говорили, если вам это нужно, вы это сделаете. Процесс нашей подготовки будет еще длиться, по крайней мере, два года, если не случится чего-то непредвиденного. В это время я буду делиться здесь какой-то информацией, если уважаемые модераторы не прикроют тему.

----------


## woltang

Есть знакомые,пара им по 30лет,ребёнок.Дорого продали квартиру и уехали жить в деревню. Деньги быстро кончились, с оформлением  покупки дома возникла какая-то проволочка, хотя сумму всю заплатили.Как задумывали организовать дело - не получилось. Пришли к тому от чего бежали - куча проблем от не желания смотреть трудностям в глаза.
  Жить на природе хорошо. Жили с мужем 8 лет в глухом месте,без электричества и людей. А чтобы практиковать нужно только  строгое намерение ,место - не важно.

----------


## Skyku

> Пришли к тому от чего бежали - куча проблем от не желания смотреть трудностям в глаза.


От себя ж не убежишь.

----------


## Odd Li

> Жить на природе хорошо. Жили с мужем 8 лет в глухом месте,без электричества и людей.


woltang, расскажите поподробнее, будьте добры, хотя бы для нас с Люсей, если не для БВЖС.

----------


## woltang

Бомбу, а что вам рассказать?  :Smilie:  - жили в лесу на берегу озера. очень замечательно.

----------


## Odd Li

> Бомбу, а что вам рассказать?  - жили в лесу на берегу озера. очень замечательно.


Ради чего жили (или вынужденно), ради чего вернулись в город?



> Есть знакомые,пара им по 30лет,ребёнок.Дорого продали квартиру и уехали жить в деревню. Деньги быстро кончились, с оформлением покупки дома возникла какая-то проволочка, хотя сумму всю заплатили.Как задумывали организовать дело - не получилось. Пришли к тому от чего бежали - куча проблем от не желания смотреть трудностям в глаза.


Кто намерен создать родовое поместье, те не срываются с места, сломя голову и надеясь на случай или милость Божью, - они тщательно все продумывают и рассчитывают. И у них получается:
http://ecotown.khv.ru/
http://www.eco-kovcheg.ru/

----------


## Odd Li

...и у них получается

----------


## Odd Li

семья

----------


## Ersh

Кто практикует Дхарму Будды, тот не не имеет намерения создать родовое поместье. Он ничего не рассчитывает и не продумывает ради удобств и лучших условий существования.

----------


## Odd Li

Я уже отвечал на это (см. пост 30). Удобства здесь ни при чем: у горожанина их больше. Условия существования в экопоселении можно считать лучшими для сознания и для здоровья. И то, и другое должно способствовать практике Дхармы. Но, как я уже говорил, практика Дхармы не зависит от места, просто город предъявляет другие требования. И не надо приплетать к практике Дхармы какие-то ограничения в образе жизни, а то можно дойти до того, что практикующие не должны иметь детей.

----------


## Банзай

Леш, это подмена понятий.
Люди могут реализовывать свою жизнь по любому сценарию и при этом практиковать.
А можно довольствоваться тем, что выпало, но при этом палец о палец не ударить.

Марина, чем питались в лесу?

----------


## Ersh

Я говорил не о реализации жизни, а о намерении. Есть вещи которые совершаются сами собой, в силу сложившихся обстоятельств. Ну грубо говоря купил человек машину, чтобы меньше уставать, чтобы быстрее на работу ездить, чтобы бомбить наконец. А если он думает "куплю-ка я машину, чтобы было легче Дхарму практиковать"...то туши свет, да?

----------


## Odd Li

> А если он думает "куплю-ка я машину, чтобы было легче Дхарму практиковать"...то туши свет, да?


Да нет же, зачем так неправильно понимаете? Мы не любим город и работу в городе, потому и хотим переехать. А не потому, что, видите ли, город нам для практики не подходит. Как раз там, на природе, будет труднее, по крайней мере, для меня.




> Люди могут реализовывать свою жизнь по любому сценарию и при этом практиковать.


Да.

----------


## Вао

И все таки поселение лучше всего создать в тропиках. В Таиланде например или Новой Зеландии. Солнце, теплое море, экзотические фрукты класс. Как приятно медитировать на берегу моря,наблюдая при этом закат солнца.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Да в такой обстановке Просветление достигнуть будет проще простого.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Да нет же, зачем так неправильно понимаете? Мы не любим город и работу в городе, потому и хотим переехать. А не потому, что, видите ли, город нам для практики не подходит. Как раз там, на природе, будет труднее, по крайней мере, для меня.


А, ну тогда удачи, почему нет? :Smilie: 
Только какое тогда это имеет отношение к буддизму?

----------


## Odd Li

> Только какое тогда это имеет отношение к буддизму?


Должно быть ясно хотя бы из названия этого раздела форума: *встреча*  буддистов, тяготеющих к земле и природе.

----------


## Банзай

А если человеку далеко добираться до доджо?

Вао - не, там немыслимо, тропики, тропиканки, груди, бедра, губы ... -)

----------


## woltang

-Марина чем питались в лесу?
         Банзая, :Smilie: ))) питались едой.

----------


## Вао

> Вао - не, там немыслимо, тропики, тропиканки, груди, бедра, губы ... -)


Одно другому не мешает.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Даже наоборот активная жизнь будет ускорять приход пробуждения.

----------


## Банзай

В душЕ настало пробужденье
И для меня воскресли вновь ..

Спасибо, дорогой Вао, утешил .. а тоя уж подумал, что посмертие мне предстоит столь же окрашенное ... ээээ .. мм .. м-да ... скажем так эротикой, сколь остро и ясно окрашена сама жизнь.

----------


## Odd Li

> Одна из самых частых трудностей, которые создают себе основатели общин - слишком сильное сосредоточение на желаемом результате. Тем самым они и все остальные сталкиваются с разочарованием и обманутыми надеждами, когда становится ясно, что процесс образования общин требует времени - как правило, многих лет. Джоан Галифакс, директор Фонда Оджай, рассказывает многим основателям общин следующую историю: 
> "Далай-Лама сказал мне в интервью, что для того чтобы воплотить в жизнь видение общины, необходимы три условия: 
> 
> Большая любовь 
> 
> Большое упорство 
> 
> Большое терпение 
> 
> ...


http://www.seu.ru/cci/lib/books/ecoderevni/3/1.htm

С любовью, упорством и терпением. Без конфликтов и разочарований.

----------


## Odd Li

Ищу компаньона для создания и ведения пасечного хозяйства.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Для Тех кому по той или иной пиричине захочется пообщаться, если Вы живете в Петербурге и есть не много свободного времени есть предложение скоротать его вместе. 
Ваши предложения?

----------


## Odd Li

Константин, простите, что моя тема повергла вас в такое грустное настроение.  :Smilie:  
Желаю не потерять свое драгоценное свободное время.

----------


## Sonam

> Граждане буддисты!
> Совершенно серьезно спрашиваю.
> Есть ли среди вас желающие и готовые осуществить свое желание выбраться из городов и обустроиться в сельской местности?
> Такая возможность существует, довольно много не-буддистов уже реализовали ее. Ими основаны, например, несколько экопоселений на территории России.
> 
> Критиков прошу воздержаться. Ясно, что буддийская практика не зависит от места. Но все же...?


Да уж, пол сознательной жизни мечтаю о таком.
Но ... пока никаких возможностей, а в дальнейшем может быть  :Smilie: 
Как вас найти то в дальнейшем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Odd Li

> Да уж, пол сознательной жизни мечтаю о таком.
> Но ... пока никаких возможностей, а в дальнейшем может быть 
> Как вас найти то в дальнейшем?


Где будем мы в дальнейшем, мне самому неизвестно. Я уже много раз убеждался, что жизнь все выстраивает не так, как мы предполагаем. А предполагаем мы, что больше менять место жительства не будем и останемся навсегда в Пскове, куда мы недавно переехали из Бердска Новосибирской области. Псков - прекрасный город: древний (основан в 903 г.), красивый и уютный, с чистым воздухом. В 40 км от Пскова мы купили за смешные деньги дом с участком земли, который пока весь зарос одуванчиками. Ну ничего, когда руки дойдут, посадим там сад. От городской жизни отказаться сейчас тоже не можем: сына записали в гимназию, дочь в детский сад, жена учится, а я... мечусь. :Smilie:  Бываю периодически в Москве, например сейчас, так что можно было бы встретиться. Признаюсь, что с практикой Дхармы у меня сильно запущено. :Frown:   Но все-таки я побывал в двух интересных местах прошлым летом: в бывшем экопоселении в Псковской области, где несколько лет жили питерцы, а сейчас приезжают туда в свои отпуска, и у Мьонг Гонг Сунима в селе Бронница Новгородской области, причем интересно, что товарищ из Питера, который привез нас в экопоселение, хорошо знал Сунима до его поездки в Корею. Очень надеюсь, что своим примером, как бывший москвич, я могу показать, что переселиться из Москвы довольно легко, гораздо легче и полезнее для здоровья, чем переселиться в Москву. :Smilie:

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Разговоры про неспособность отказа от городской жизни странны. От чего отказываться то?

----------


## sergey

Дайсин, Псков по-моему замечательный город. Я прошлым летом там был (не в первый раз) и в Старом Изборске (см. фото окрестностей, снятое с башни крепости), где княжил Трувор. А под Великими Луками несколько лет назад присмотрел дом, тоже очень дешево, но не решился купить.

----------


## andrewp

да... в новую зеландию готов переехать прямо сейчас.... но.... не получится.... не нужен я там 8-)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, да... Тоже стал задумываться о экологическом поселении в Новой Зеландии! Есть такие на этом острове?

----------


## andrewp

а вообще в наших помпасах много деревень и могу так сказать что если надо содержать семью и учить детей то на  практику боюсь не будет времени. потому что как поработаешь так и поешь.

----------


## andrewp

за возможность легального переезда в эту страну вместе с моей семьей готов отдать все что есть. но увы.

----------


## Иван

> Кстати, да... Тоже стал задумываться о экологическом поселении в Новой Зеландии! Есть такие на этом острове?


Новая Зеландия подходящее место для жизни.Но считаю,что серьезнее искать место не там где хорошо жить,а там где хорошо умереть.Что собой представляет Новая Зеландия(меня кстати тоже привлекала эта страна) - более развитый "Вавилон"+христианство.Скверный дуэт.Что еще есть-необычная природа для жившего в России,серфинг... Из одной книги приведу выдержки:  "Смерть может застичь нас в любой миг,однако, приближаясь,она подает знаки,которые тот,кто практикует Дхарму,способен распознать.Первый Далай Лама,посвятивший обширный трактат изучению знаков,предвещающих смерть подчеркивал бесценную значимость человеческой жизни,ведь возможностями,которыми наделено человеческое сознание,не обладает больше никто из представителей шести уровней сансары.(...) Умолчание темы смерти и смертности сужает бытие,изымая из него как величественные вершины,так и головокружительные пропасти существования. В 20 веке произошел странный и почти не замеченный сдвиг в области нравственности,когда смерть все больше замалчивается.Точнее умалчивается ее исключительное значение,поскольку ежедневно валом обрушивающаяся со страниц газет и экранов ТВ смерть становится привычным зрелищем,как реклама прокладок или растворимого кофе.Как нечто такое,что не должно нас затрагивать,волновать,обязывать к чему-то или потрясать.Человек сегодня умирает,как напророчил Франц Кафка в финале "Процесса": КАК СОБАКА..."

----------


## PampKin Head

Скверный дуэт - это диктат псевдохристианских религиозных организаций (претендующих на роль государственных учреждений) + деградация государства и его институтов, приводящая к неспособности обеспечить соблюдение законов, гарантию конституционных прав граждан и т.д...

Религия же - это личное право и личное дело индивидуума. Человек имеет право верить во что угодно, пока не начинает принуждением навязывать собственные верования другим.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, что если вообще куда-то переселяться, то имеет смысл переселяться туда, где есть возможность получать учения и практиковать под руководством аутентичных учителей. Иначе, можно поселиться хоть где, вернуться к "истокам", но как бы окружающая среда абсолютно не гарантирует более высокого качества и тем более, результата практики.
Если нет времени, например, или практика плохо идет в городе, то и за городом останутся те же проблемы. Тут - далеко ездить на работу, там - картошку полоть надо. Поскольку, куда бы  не ехал, везешь свой груз кармы, как чемоданы, с собой. Поэтому, я считаю, что имеет смысл переезжать жить только рядом с Гуру. Желательно, по возможности, в одном доме. Тут уже не заскучаешь. И для практики и для ее результатов будет очень даже полезно.
А экология, чистый воздух, благие улыбки или нарочитое избегание людей.. Это все внешние штучки, которые на практику никак не действуют, по-моему.
Я так думаю  :Smilie:

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

А зачем в одном доме то?

Наропа общался с Тилопой раз в год. Все остальное время Гуру пребывал в созерцании (как гласит легенда).

----------


## Karma Dorje

Где нибудь во французких княжеских поместях лучше всего было бы поселиться, по соседству с храмом Гендюна Ринпоче было бы ооочень здорово  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

А как раз хорошо, когда под присмотром у Ламы живешь. Тогда совсем другой коленкор - эгу некуда спрятаться от освобождающих учений  :Smilie: 
Раз в год тоже гуд, как бы то ни было - гуд. Только сначала же получить надо все учения, чтобы было, что практиковать в уединении и знать, как правильно практиковать. А для этого, для тренировки в практике, как раз хорошо бы пожить, если есть, конечно, такая возможность, в буд. центре, например, в одном доме с Ламой какое-то время. 
Нужны учения-посвящения и нужно достичь стабильности в практике. Правильно практиковать, не додумывать, не домысливать, не придумывать ничего не нужного. А для этого, хорошо, если есть возможность, практиковать с Ламой и с Сангхой вместе. А пожить в одном доме с Ламой - имею в виду, пожить в буддийском центре, где живет аутентичный учитель.
Подольше пожить, поучиться, а там, хоть где практиковать, везде будет толк. Это я так думаю. Личное мое мнение такое  :Smilie:  Сначала надо выучиться как следует, потом уже где жить - не суть важно. Главное только - практиковать и всё.

Щас как раз читаю книжку про Наропу. Он в детстве еще учился разным Тантрам. Ему сколько надо было, столько он с Тилопой и общался. Каждому - свое, конечно же. Нет универсальных рецептов. 

"Жизнь и учение Наропы" Герберта Гюнтера, интересно, было переведено на русский язык?

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Huandi

Деревня и природа - хорошо. Труд - плохо.

----------


## Иван

Маша_ла, вы все правильно рассуждаете,но очень по женски.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я думаю, что я как буддист рассуждаю.
Может, немного навязчиво. Извините.

Я думаю, что красоты и экология приедятся быстро. Для меня важно, чтобы время проходило с пользой. А с наибольшей пользой оно проходит для меня, когда я учусь чему-то и практикую полученные знания. А самая эффективная учеба и практика - это получение учений и практика Дхармы под рук-вом аутентичного учителя, я считаю.
Вот. Тут мало таких возможностей есть. А где-то в других странах и местах - много. Поэтому, я считаю, для себя, естесственно, что если ехать, то туда, где можно изучать Дхарму под рук-вом компетентного Ламы. Вот и все  :Smilie: 

А если хочется уехать из города, то можно и в чисто поле ехать, лишь бы было хорошо  :Smilie:  
А что кому хорошо - это индивидуально  :Smilie:  
Что вообще важно быть счастливым и жить там и делать то, что нравится, с этим согласна на 100%. Может, кому и в деревне нравится.. Но там работы будет больше, чем в городе, по-моему..

Это мое такое имхо, не обращайте внимания, мысли вслух  :Smilie:  Спать охота - зима  :Smilie:  Пытаюсь проснуться  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я думаю, что красоты и экология приедятся быстро.


Если красота и экология так приедаются, то совершенно не понятно, зачем жить при отсутствии красоты и на экологической помойке...

У меня подход, как в рекламе порошка: а если одинаково, то зачем платить больше?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну я тут живу просто потому, что тут живут мои родители и дедушка, а больше нет причин. А еще потому, что тут родилась. И я не вижу тут помойку и отсутствие красоты. Меня природа радует - у меня тут парк рядом  :Smilie:  
Все, что мне нужно, на данный момент, у меня есть. Правда, работу менять буду  :Smilie: 
Тут практиковать мне никто не мешает, даже наоброт  :Smilie:  Коты всемерно способствуют  :Smilie: 
А ежели ехать куда, то на учения, которые потом же практиковать надо как следует. Я так считаю. Чето если тянет, то только за учениями, пока что.

А если жить куда-то ехать, то ить, где бы ни жил, надо трудиться, чтобы поддерживать тело, а как же иначе? Везде работы полно, везде люди работают много. А иначе, чего кушать-то? Драгоценное человеческое же поддерживать надо.

Или в монастырь, или на поселение - т.е., в ритрит, я так считаю, если есть возможность не работать. Но и на это надо, чтобы был капитал, бесплатно не получится. Вот я капитал и формирую, потихоньку, путем инвестирования. Медленно, но верно.

Поток сознания  :Smilie:  Надо попить кофею, однако  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Я думаю, что красоты и *экология* приедятся быстро.


Нет экологии - болезнь и смерть минуя старость. Как это может приесться, лично мне, лично мне - не понятно.

----------


## Alex S.

ИМХО, имеет смысл рассматривать _хорошо обустроенный_ пригород с
одно--трёх этажными домами как "лучшее из обеих (города и деревни)
миров".

Парки, сохраняющие части местности не тронутые застройкой всегда могут
быть рядом.  Все основные коммуникации доступны.  При корректной
организации транспортировки, поездка на работу может занимать 30--60мин.

Отсутствие соседей в радиусе >20м плюс сад создают хорошие условия для
уединения.

ИМХО, *другие альтернативы* являются _де-факто_ *уходом в монастырь* (что
означает лишь _ограничение контактов с остальным обществом_) и поэтому
сильно не зависят от места проживания.

----------


## Иван

Про Крым кто думал?Не на берегу моря(очень дорого).Где нибудь в тихом месте в горной части полуострова.Я раньше думал что Крым очень перенаселен,но все не так.Один раз был там (Симферополь-Алушта-Рыбачье).

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Иван

Юноше,только что ставшему монахом,приснился сон.Отчетливый,яркий,словно и не сон вовсе,а явь. Во сне он увидел монаха-отшельника - счастливого,светящегося изнутри.Седовласый,с длинной косматой бородой,в истлевшей одежде,он сидел у своей хижины,высоко в горах.Рядом текла река,цвел кустарник,пели птицы,а небо над ним казалось бездонным.И юноша понял,что во сне ему явился Посвященный - человек,который познал суть вещей и открыл в себе свет истины.Молодой монах узнал в этом человеке своего Учителя. На утро юноша обратился к наставнику:"Что бы мог значить этот сон?"Наставник покачал головой и ответил: "Только одно - тебе следует идти и искать этого монаха.Он твой учитель.До той поры,пока ты не отыщешь его,ты не пробудишься".Юноша наскоро собрался и отправился на поиски.Куда идти,он не знал,поэтому пошел наугад.Он пошел в горы.Его путь был долог,годы летели друг за другом - весны сменяли зимы,осень вновь и вновь приходила на смену лету.Юноша уже потерял счет времени.Он жил своей мечтой. Он исходил множество гор,был во многих монастырях.И всюду спрашивал об отшельнике с косматой бородой,что живет высоко в горах в одинокой хижине."Да, - отвечали ему. - Мы слышали об этом человеке.Иди вон туда,его видели вон на той горной вершине".И юноша шел.  Но в какой-то момент в его сердце все-таки поселилось отчаяние."Сколько мне еще идти? - спрашивал он себя. - "Как мне быть,если я так и не найду своего Учителя?" - думал он,и сердце его замирало от тоски и печали. "Нужно ли мне прекратить поиски и вернуться?" - этот вопрос приводил его в ужас.Юноша совершенно выбился из сил.Он готов был остановиться.Но как теперь вернуться домой? Он так долго плутал,что забыл дорогу назад.И что он скажет своему наставнику? "Нет, я должен идти дальше! - сказал себе юноша. - я должен найти своего Учителя! Я сделаю это во что бы то не стало!" И его путь продолжался,хотя шел этот юноша уже без надежды в сердце,без веры в успех.Он шел просто потому,что однажды решил идти.И о чудо!Вот эта хижина!Он узнал ее!Вот тот ручей и цветущий кустарник!И птицы! Да тут поют те самые птицы,которые однажды пригрезились ему во сне! Юноша вбежал в хижину. "Учитель! Учитель!" - кричал он,обливаясь слезами радости.Но хижина оказалась абсолютно пустой,в ней не было даже следов жизни.Юноша вышел из хижины и стал обыскивать местность вокруг.Но ничто не говорило о том,что здесь когда-либо жил человек.Лишившись сил,юноша упал на берег реки и воскликнул: "Все, я проиграл! Я сдаюсь! Я возвращаюсь! Но тут его взгляд упал на водную гладь...  Из воды на него смотрел совершенно седой старик с длинной косматой бородой,в истлевшей одежде. А вокруг,под бездонным небом,цвел кустарник и пели те самые птицы.

----------

